# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Fumes from curing

## NoctumSolis

Having acquired some Peach Juice (beta) I cured some samples under an ultraviolet lamp designed for use with nail varnish. The samples grew rather hotter than I'd anticipated and fumed alarmingly.

Could anyone suggest what was likely in those fumes? Should I be concerned?

----------


## Feign

Generally speaking any kind of resin gets hot while curing, I've been using a UV laser pointer to do curing expirements, and it doesn't seem to get too bad when curing small concentrations.

As for the fuming, I've not used the Peachy Juice...  The MakerJuice SubG+ I have does make a bit of a smell, but they insist it's no-VOC...  Though I suppose I too am curious just what gas byproduct does the resin have while curing.

----------


## NoctumSolis

I also contacted the supplier and received this:





> I would strongly recommend against putting the liquid resin under such a strong UV source. The materials are designed to be used in the printers which has a much lower energy density.
> 
> Basically what you’re seeing is the resin vaporizing due to the exothermic reaction of the polymerization. If you start doing this too much and interact with the vapor, it could cause respiratory irritation or skin irritation.



Which is fair enough. I'm planning to radically alter my curing methods. Especially since, between that response and the Material Safety Datasheet, I infer that formaldehyde may have been released. But I must stress that that's *my fault*.

Now I'm looking at 405nm laser pointers.

----------


## Feign

Maybe I'm not familiar with the type of lamp you used...  but that sounds like it was burning through the resin rather than just curing it.

Good thing you got that cleared up.  I was thinking of making a curing chamber for semi-cured prints, but maybe I'll just go with Rylan's recommendation of leaving the print in the sunlight just to avoid the fumes.

----------

